# Galvanized Ash Pail



## sctdg35 (Aug 29, 2013)

Is it safe to use a galvanized ash pail to put out hot charcoal and then reuse them at a later date . I have heard that heat and galvanized metal are not a good combination health wise . What I wanted to do is dump my hot coals in the can from my Char-griller Acorn and put them out with the tight fitting lid .This way I don't have to wait the hours for the coals to die down in the cooker and I will be able to cover it a lot sooner and keep it from getting rained on if a storm is moving in which has happened several times to me after cooking . Then when I'm ready to cook again just dump coals back into the Acorn and light them up . What worries me is whether  the coals will get contaminated by storing them hot in the can . Hope someone has some good info .


----------



## daveomak (Aug 29, 2013)

I leave the charcoal in my Weber, shut the air vents, and reuse them next Q....  The Weber is air tight....  

If you use the pail method, after the relight, there should be not problems with the coals....  The "chimney" gets hotter than the BBQ and anything on the coals will be burned off in the "chimney".....  be sure to get the coals _SCREAMING_ hot....  just to be on the safe side....

Dave


----------



## sctdg35 (Aug 31, 2013)

Well Last night I used that pail after calling the Mfg. who assured me there is no problem and it is used by many people for the same purpose . It worked perfect . I lifted charcoal insert out of Acorn with the red hot coals and carefully,and I say carefully because you have to watch that you don't drop a hot coal out of the bottom on to your foot . Then poured  them into  can and locked down lid with handle . In an extremely short time coals were extinguished and I was covering the grill .I think it will be better for the grill too because leaving coals in grill could cause corrosion over an extended period . Pail cost 14.95 at Lowes and lid is very tight sealing . It will hold 6 gallons of whatever which is more than enough for this purpose . This is one of those better purchases like the Char- Griller Acorn was . Using the Acorn makes cooking with charcoal a no brainer and this pail puts the finishing touch on it .


----------



## webowabo (Aug 31, 2013)

sctdg35 said:


> Well Last night I used that pail after calling the Mfg. who assured me there is no problem and it is used by many people for the same purpose . It worked perfect . I lifted charcoal insert out of Acorn with the red hot coals and carefully,and I say carefully because you have to watch that you don't drop a hot coal out of the bottom on to your foot . Then poured  them into  can and locked down lid with handle . In an extremely short time coals were extinguished and I was covering the grill .I think it will be better for the grill too because leaving coals in grill could cause corrosion over an extended period . Pail cost 14.95 at Lowes and lid is very tight sealing . It will hold 6 gallons of whatever which is more than enough for this purpose . This is one of those better purchases like the Char- Griller Acorn was . Using the Acorn makes cooking with charcoal a no brainer and this pail puts the finishing touch on it .


Great tip! Thanks for sharing. In both my Mini amd my UDS its great cause I can just shut down the vents and poof.. coals are out in not time.


----------

